# Simultaneous Application for Critical Skills Visa and PR



## clivemalungah (Sep 27, 2014)

I need help in lodging simultaneous application for Criticals Skills Permit Visa and PR.
My Quota Work Permit is expiring in 8 months time and have gathered all required docs to lodge for a Criticals Skills permit as well as my PR. How do I lodge the two applications at once using the same Police clearances etc through VFS ?


----------



## Icon (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Clive

You can lodge your PR application immediately as you are eligible. What category of quota permit do you have? You could lodge now (provided your skill appears on the new critical skills list) then when there's 60 days left on that quota permit you can apply for critical skills permit.You are not allowed to be illegal while waiting for PR however you cant apply for both permits while you still have 8 months on your current one.Hope this helps. All the best!

Icon




clivemalungah said:


> I need help in lodging simultaneous application for Criticals Skills Permit Visa and PR.
> My Quota Work Permit is expiring in 8 months time and have gathered all required docs to lodge for a Criticals Skills permit as well as my PR. How do I lodge the two applications at once using the same Police clearances etc through VFS ?


----------

